# مساعدة في مشروع rfid



## AKAQ (7 مارس 2010)

عندي مشروع تخرج عن تسجيل الحضور باستخدام rfid بس لحد الحين لم استطع شراء
reader and tag 
من سلطنة عمان في الذي عندة افكار عن هذا مشروع فله جزيل الشكر علما انه باقي 8 أسابيع عن موعد تسليم المشروع
للتواصل:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

